# ZoneAlarm blocks my ICS



## golith (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,
My issue is with zonealarm but I fell will be simple fix. Problem below and all relevent network data.

Topology is;

pc 1. Dell laptop with 56Kbps modem and 10/100 nic, running ICS
pc 2. Dell w/station with 10/100/1000 nic

TCP/ip set to get ip from DHCP. Nil static ip on network.
both running XP sp2 and all latest updates via microsoft, nil other changes
both running uptodate downloaded version of free ZoneAlarm.
both running adaware and spybot both upto date.
both have uptodate drivers.
Laptop is set to allow other network users to access the internet
laptop doesnot have a password protected user acount 'Gol..."
w/sation does have three user account a) Aunt.... b) Dad c) Gol... password protected and all with admin rights.
If both pc 1. and 2. are running zone alarm free edition I can see that the Internet Gateway is connected on pc 2. and am able to browse 1. pc (ICS)but when i connect to the internet from 2. pc I am unable to bring up the web page (google), Simply I am unable to connect. 
If I turn the firewall off on pc 1. and leave it on at pc 2. I am able to reach the net ( from which I am typing this message).
I have included the ip range 192.168.000.000 to 192.168.255.255 in the trusted zone but to no avail.
Any ideas out there would be much appreciated.

Regards
Golith
P.s. Any experience with iPAQ connection Point CP-2E would be of interest as i have one sitting in front of me but don't have broadband yet and wonder if it will throw my network out although i just want to use the hub and ICS through it. It always wants a broadband connect i think.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The free ZA is not compatible with ICS, it's a known limitation.


----------



## golith (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanx for the advice

is there another free firewall that has no ics issues

Regards
Golith


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't really know, I don't use ICS, just happen to know that the free ZA doesn't work with it. :smile:


----------



## yugot2me (May 1, 2006)

Back when I used ICS on my desktop to access the internet using dialup on my home network I ran into the same problem as the free Zone Alarm product does not allow ICS. I believe I tried the KERIO free version and it did. Things may have changed since then. For what it's worth if you don't wish to buy a program and cannot find a free firewall to utilize you could turn off Zone Alarm on the offending PC and turn on windows firewall and although it may not be the greatest it is better then "barefoot" so to speak.


----------



## golith (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanx for the advice 

Yes indeed the Ics conflict does still exist and yes your second suggestion was the only way around it, but do U trust a windows firewall . I will check out Kerio.

Anyhows thanx for the time

Regards
Golith


----------

